# Fate has caught up with them (Sasuke vs Itachi Wallpaper by me)



## Gameboy (Feb 16, 2008)

Well im not an uchiha fan. I despise them. But i used to be the ultimate Uchiha fan in the past. Im not anymore. But this fight is getting interesting between them, so i decided to make a wallpaper of them. This is my second wallpaper. And im not an expert either, so its not really great as the others.


What do you think?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 16, 2008)

I think it looks pretty good all except for the poor strokes around the lines of Sasuke and Itachi towards the bottom. The fiery background is really nice and the text is alright.


----------



## Creator (Feb 16, 2008)

I rather like it.  And thats alot seeing as how i dont like the Uchiha brothers alot. 

The background is pretty good and the symmetry is pretty good aswell.


----------



## olaf (Feb 16, 2008)

itachi and sasuke in the middle aren't cut out neatly, there are visible traces at the edges.


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 16, 2008)

Not bad at all!! I'd say give it a few touch ups and it would be really awesome


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 17, 2008)

The young Itachi and young Sasuke ruin it because of the huge black border around them but still looks decent despite the characters on show.


----------



## Denji (Feb 19, 2008)

I think there's a bit too much going on. The borders around young Sasuke and Itachi are too thick.

Anyway, it's pretty good.


----------



## Jude (Feb 19, 2008)

That is pretty good except the obvious reasons people are saying

but keep at it its really cool ^^


----------

